# Hilfe beim einrichten eines Webservers



## aig (15. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute ich habe seit einiger Zeit einen Root server und möchte dort gerne meine Page laufen lassen. Leider kriege ich es trotz Tuturials nicht hin. Darum würde ich mich freuen
wenn das einer für mich machen würde. Wer lust hat einfach melden.

ICQ: 309307032

Mfg

AIG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juli 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Womit genau hast Du denn Probleme? Einrichtung von Webserver hoert sich jetzt erstmal nach Apache an.

Und jetzt mal was ganz anderes:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/151570-rootserver-ja-nein.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/171932-rootserver-ja-oder-nein.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo aig,

beschreib' doch einfach mal, was auf dem Server gemacht / installiert / konfiguriert werden muss ...

Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Darkhell (16. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Du kannst alles so machen wie er es beschreibt, du musst dir dann halt nur die aktuellen versionen runterladen!

http://www.baach.de/content/lamp_tutorial.html/


----------

